# Mortgages



## maddaston (Jun 26, 2014)

Being from the US and in process of getting to Italy in next 3 years, would like to have more info regarding mortgages. other than doing a conventional through an Italian bank, is there any unconventional sources available? I mean like in the US a owner carrying the deed for a few years, less money out of pocket up front or some type of loan fro properties under 100K Euro. It may be down the road but would like to check on options now. Thanks.


----------

